# trouble with hook up on sharks???



## pepperkid1024 (Jun 26, 2013)

made a surf trip sat to mcfaddin beach caught several reds lost two nice sharks 5+ and another monster never got a good look but felt like a truck on the other end. both times fought twenty minutes then hook popped out. any ideas???


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

What kinda rig you using?


----------



## pepperkid1024 (Jun 26, 2013)

home made leaders 80 lb test usually a five to six oought hook.


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

pepperkid1024 said:


> home made leaders 80 lb test usually a five to six oought hook.


circle hook?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

That would be a successful trip for me. No need to unhook the sharks. I would guess the hooks were not big enough for the size of those sharks.


----------



## pepperkid1024 (Jun 26, 2013)

mullet I was using really large thinking hooks to small so time to beef up on the next trip


----------



## Chasin_Fish (Sep 7, 2013)

if your using straight hooks 8 on light side 12 on heavy side. I use 16 circle hooks they usually hold just fine. remember though that's just my opinion. good fishin.................


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I would use 16/0 or 20/0 Circle hooks depending how big your of gear you are using and bait size. I use a &' Tiger Stick with a Daiwa SHA 30 with 16/0 Circle hook. And from the beach I use it for casted baits, and a Daiwa SHA 50 on a FTU 10' surf rod with 16/0 Circle Hooks. I have had a problem of losing them after a hook up. I don't know if this information will help you or but I thought I would throw it to you. I've caught Bull Reds and Sharks 5-6'beach from the BTB fishing and the surf.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Chasin_Fish said:


> I use 16 circle hooks they usually hold just fine. remember though that's just my opinion. good fishin.................


X2


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

There are a lot of factors besides hooks and sizes that go into hookups. 

What style of leader are you using? Mouse trap, sliding trace, etc
What type of hook? Circle, J
What size hook?
How are you rigging your baits? This makes a HUUUUUGE impact on hookups
How long are you giving the fish before you set the hook?
Is this a casted bait or a kayaked bait?

Give me that info and I might be able to help out a little.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Chris - WOuld love to see some pics or hear how about hook placemnt on different baits.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

also might wanna try not setting hook using cicles, causes them to be pulled outta mouth. I try and lift the rodtip and reel as the fish is swimming off and that helps me with my hookup ratio. I catch lots of big sharks, rays, reds, and my hook of choice is the red Eagle Claw Circle Seas in 7/0. They are about $9/a box at Walmart. Great hook for an all around species hook. Not once have i had one break. Can catch huge fish on a small hook but seems harder to catch the little fish on huge hooks, just saying. Reel-reel-reel


----------



## pepperkid1024 (Jun 26, 2013)

i use j hooks and circle usually 5/7 
I cast out using 80 pound leaders I made just straight with wire weight 
usually mullet heads or half depends on what they seem to be hitting best.
hook thru lips coming out between eyes.
might be a little quick on the hook set was one of my thoughts, usually set on initial run. thinking hooks a little small for bait size.usually there for reds but im moving on to sharks bored with the reds.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been having this same problem with larger sharks. I've had a few big runs (150ft or more) with the bait being dropped. The reel is screaming and then all of a sudden it just stops. I've reeled in every time thinking the shark may have turned toward me but that was not the case. I use circle hooks (12/0 - 20/0) so I don't set the hook. I just tighten down on the drag. I've been thinking that it may be that I am not rigging my bait right. Possibly just bad luck.


----------

